# Breedlove OMR



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey...just a heads-up for any of you looking for a traditional looking and sounding guitar. My buddy just picked up a Breedlove OMR...what a wonderful guitar. Besides the point that I didn't know Breedlove made traditional looking guitars, I was really impressed the tone and projection of this guitar. The tone was really well balanced, with plenty of snap in the bottom end and great sustain in the upper registers. The fit and finish was impeccable, and the guitar has "Pre-War” X-Bracing. Check it out:

http://www.breedloveguitars.com/instruments/guitars/revival/omr/index.html


----------

